# dynamische Vorauswahl eines select feldes



## deusfalsus (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Vorauswahl eines select-feldes dynamisch gestalten kann?
"<option selected>blabla</option>" nützt mir da wenig, da ich ja nicht weiß, welche option die selected one sein wird.

Oder ist es doch eher ein Fall für Javascript?

Danke für alle hilfreichen Ideen.


----------



## Backdraft (11. Februar 2004)

Wann weißt Du denn, welches selektiert sein soll?

Ich mache es oft so, das ich die Seite neu lade und in einer while-Schleife, die ID´s vergleiche. If = dann selected else kein selected.


----------



## ludz (11. Februar 2004)

Tjaaa... das kommt ganz darauf an, inwiefern entschieden wird  bzw. von was es abhängt, welche Option nun vorausgewählt ist / wird.

Bei folgendem Beispiel ließe sich das Ganze so realisieren:
Bildergalerie, bei der die Bilder in unterschiedlichen Kategorien eingeordnet sind. In einer Datenbank wären dann in einer Tabelle die Kategorien gespeichert mit zugehöriger kat_id als Primärschlüssel. In einer weiteren Tabelle befinden sich die Bilder, wobei hier ebenfalls das Feld kat_id auftaucht, welches die einzelnen Bilder mit ihren Kategorien verknüpft.
Beim Editieren eines Bildes würde man dann alle vorhandenen Kategorien in ein Selectfeld laden und bei genau der Kategorie, die die selbe ID besitzt, wie die kat_id im Datensatz des Bildes, dem option-Tag ein "selected" hinzufügen.

```
echo "<option value=\"Kategorie_ID\"";
if ($kategorien['kat_id'] == $bild['kat_id'])
    echo " selected";
}
echo ">Kategoriename</option>\n";
```

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.

EDIT: Ok, da war schon einer schneller ;-)


----------



## deusfalsus (11. Februar 2004)

na wenn die datei aufgerufen wird, wird ein wert übergeben
jener soll der vorausgwählte werden

Ich werds mal mit einer while Schleife probieren...


thx


----------

